# The daily betta



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey all around the world..

Wanted to create a daily spot for people to get informed with a one stop page. I will try and create a post each day with some new ideas, links and discussions about everything Betta! GET INVOLVED, ask questions and post! 

*ENJOY!*
*
BIG BETTA*

Have you seen the GIANT BETTA'S...I have been seeing the odd large betta in fish stores lately. I have been told that there are crtain breeds, some pure and some just large...
I have always seen the large males, but never the females. I wonder if there is a reason for this...rarity? spawning purposes? I wonder if the females would be more than males...

Let me know if you have seen or know yourself!



*GOING GREEN *
Does anyone ever consider switching from a gravel base to a sand cap base? Replacing Plastic plants with real ones!? I have been thinking about the benefits of having a planted tank, not only for aesthetic purposes, but for the well being of my Bettas!

IMO with live plants brings cleaner water and and more food for the fish. Also it is natural, so there is less chance of poisonous toxins or sharp edges to tear fins. But is the hassle worth it...or is there a hassle?

Recently whenever I make a 5 gallon tank to hold my male, or an injured female, I will first put soil in, then a sand cap, and if I have them, some stem plants or floating...why not?!?! I find by changing the water steadily and introducing a snail or two to turn the soil, I can retain clean water and by using planting pots with no holes in the bottom, there is only a top view, giving the betta more privacy and allowing for less cleaning of glass..

Next time you are starting a new tank, try thinking green...you may be supprized..

*
LINKS*
If you havnt seen this yet!? *CHECK IT OUT!*

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47192

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=48457

*My Links:*
Wanted to share a bunch of posts that I am upto on other areas of bettafish.com


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=50272

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=50220
_*
Daily PIC

*A new bubble nest days before a hatch, with no father in sight...the father checks the surrounding area before quickly heading back!
_









 _Have a good night, or morning..._

BETTA BOY


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like this! It's like a betta blog!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*The Daily Betta*

Hey all around the world!!! 

I im feeling like I live In California today......so hot, all day, awesome, I LOVED IT..
My betta starburst was on the balcony with temps at 100'f...its now the hot tub...Shes good now, brought her in and gave here some cooler air..

Hope everyone has had a great Saturday, and is enjoying their night, or now morning...I have posted some cool new links, re: betta conditioning and CONTINUING ED! As well as some progress on my Spawning Tanks....
_*
BETTA BOY*
_*
INDOOR PLANTED SPAWNING TANK*
I FOUND FRY!! And lots of them...
Yes my indoor planted tank has finally hatched the first set of fry...they are zippy and then still...the male is starting to go insane trying to contend with the escape artists and the free falling fry..He continues to pick them up and them replace them into the nest..

The amount of plants in the tank, and snails should provide a good start for food within the tank..But I will be monitoring their progress..The plants are at least keeping the visibility in the tank crystal clear...

Its amazing to see the little guys..I think i see a lot of them, as they are keeping the male busy..the snail has been kept away by the male as well...
_
*BETTA LINKS*_

Today's link will be one and one only lol...
I found this a while back when researching Betta breeding..I do not agree with everything in the article but there are some very innovative and original ways of looking at the conditioning of Betta's...also, helpful in basic breeding techniques as well, just do not limit your self to this page, as it does not cover all of the necessary elements in a successful spawn..

With that said, enjoy the read, I sure did..

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Betta, Pla Kat Conditioning.htm

_*SNORKELLING IN CANADA*_

This week I will be conducting a snorkeling expedition for wood for my 75 gallon fresh water Betta sorority aquarium..I will be looking for a crazy piece of drift wood that has become waterlogged and bottom driven...
I will be taking my underwater camera and documenting the underwater findings, including plants, wood pieces, fish and other finds...

The underwater in Ontario provides great visibility in some areas, with sandy bottom, and rich in cultural history. i will be exploring an area with a rich history in logging. The bottom areas are covered in logged wood that has been preserved from the lakes depth and fresh cool waters.. I will post the video and stills, this week...Keep Reading..

Should be exciting, look forward to posting the results next few days.. I will be driving up tomorrow morning, and diving the following day, and will look forward to posting more on this topic..


*PIC OF THE DAY
*
Another still of the bubble nest below the water..the fry are hatched and ready for a swim...


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I went to the pet store today and saw a girl looking at a gorgeous yellow halfmoon betta that I was also looking at, and when she told me the size she kept her current betta in I was kind of sad for the poor fish. But, she was willing to learn about proper betta care, and will probably be joining us on the forums soon!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I love this!!!!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice Job! Great Edition!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Good idea! 
I love the going green. 
I was thinking about using sand, but how could you keep it from ruining filters?
I heard of the sponge filter, but it's confusing. lol

Also, I am using a new water conditioner that seems to be working well (though i've only used it since yesterday!) for my betta. It is Nutrafin betta conditioner with (Indian?) almond leaf extract in it. You can find it at petsmart or online. It's good for their overall health, having the leaves in it and it removes the harmful things in the water too. I didn't want to order the leaves online so I bought this instead. So if you haven't heard of it, you should try it out. 
I haven't ordered from this site, but it apparantely has good prices (including shipping) for live plants. They have all kinds of moss, marimo, and other plants along with fertilizers and they do have the indian almond (Catappa) leaves there too. 
http://www.aqmagic.com/store/


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Sunday, august 29, 2010*

Thought I would start dating the posts...

So...SUNDAY, hopefully, everyone had a great weekend..safe..fun..betta than the last...lol..

*Thai Bettas

*The large scale breeding of the Betta genetic farm came to my attention today. The bettas are different and very attractive, but are there flaws in the mass scale breeding of these creatures?.. very interesting how the large scale farms in Thailand work..I sometimes disagree with the possible lack of care for these fish and possible overproduction for mass scale production...but..western civilization is truly to blame...​I found a crazy site from Thailand that looks like a natural betta farm ...very large scale, but very unique..I have posted the link in the LINK section of the post. I sells crown, HM and others...but the picture of the farm are truly amazing, so many concrete breeding basins and so many living areas! I cant imagine trying to keep tabs on the breeding with so many JARS!!!

Link posted blow......"BettaGenetic"..

I will make sure the Pic of the day reflects this!!

*CONFINED!
*"Im gonna get a betta, cause all i need is a jar and tap water" 

Wow I am sick of that stereotype...Yes bettas can live in a small confined area with little light, no air circulation and not cared for daily....but so can humans...would we ever want this...NO...and im sure bettas would enjoy a better environment as well..

My brother asked me tonight if I would give him one of my Bettas, asking, "all I need is a small jar right?" 

Well.....no...you can do the bare min, but why only do the bare min? There are many directions I can take this article..but I think the best is to just suggest...

If you are new to the betta life, read more articles on this site, many people can help to inform you of all things betta...Also, start off slow. try one male betta for a while then maybe upgrade the tank size before thinking about getting more..

The main thing to keep in mind when being a new betta owner is to remember that it is still a living thing, and hopefully you will realize, they are smart, interesting and very curious little guys. They will continue to surprise you!

So have fun, and yesm bettas are relatively easy to care for, if you are willing to put in the required time and effort!


*LINKS
*
Great site..cant give my opinion on the purchases, as I have never used them. But very interesting, and very organized and much more natural and humane towards the breed! But crazy pics of a huge Thai farm and very interesting ways..

http://www.bettagenetic.com/servlet/StoreFrontFriend of Betta Fish Link;


_Awesome site from a fellow bettafish.com over, check it out, join up and enjoy the great reads and threads available on the site!

http://www.bettafishcentral.proforums.org/
_*

PIC OF THE DAY
*
A shot of a betta farm breeding set up...this is one of many tank areas of bettas in the same farm..check out the site to see the rest....

BETTA BOY


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*New post, check it out*

HEY ALL,

Hope you enjoyed todays post...in order to make this thread successfully I NEED YOUR HELP! I was hoping YOU could send this to some of your friends, family and fellow betta lovers....

By getting more people involved with the site it will grow in quality from other betta lovers and very informative post will be provided, and more people involved will also alo for more feedback and reply's!

Either way...win...win....

Thanks for your interest!! and keep reading!!

BETTA BOY


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Thanks again*

Easy Copy and Paste link to the thread for friends...

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=50301


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice Edition! Lookin' Good!


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice! I love today's post. Loved the links given too. keep up the good work!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes! Keep It Up!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is great. I love reaing it!  Please keep going.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Monday August 30th, 2010*

Hey All...Have a great post tonight..hope you enjoy it..

*Northern Waters
*
I spent today diving the lakes of north Ontario, in search for a piece of wood for my 75 gallon betta aquarium..Found some great plants too but left them...for now..
Retrieved on nice rotted piece 4 feet in length..just letting it dry out and kill any unwanted things that may be in the wood.. I also witnessed some wildlife such as large mouth bass, small group fish in the hundreds and a large snapping turtle...

I was lucky enough to bring my underwater camera along and took some pics, and also a short video clip of the turtle as I sam along beside it..

I have attached a link of a thread that I put of, showing some of the pics. Its under the *Links* Below...

Do any of you dive? Scuba free or snorkel? Great way to get involved and interact with the underwater world! 
*
OAK LEAVES!?!?!!*

Another thread going on right now is an OAK LEAF experiment that is documenting the progress of the leafs benefits and the tannins released...

I have recently found more uncommon OAK trees while up north, such as the chestnut and bur...I will be adding the Bur tonight and will be posting the pics in the morning... Check it out...

*
FRY OH MY...
*
I have recently decided to create another indoor planted spaning tank, but try my first set of Thailand bought bettas.. I will be trying the site that I posted last day's edition.."BETTAGENETICS"..They look amazing and the setup seems very well run..

Currently though I have just finished a spawn...pet store version...hey what a beautiful par they were...Veil, blue and green and very large...I have about 25 fry on the surface but I have heavily planted tank so hard to find the potential deep divers!

I was wondering if any one wanted to comment on breeding the Thai bettas and any thoughts on large fin styles, or favorite types?? I think the mustard gas HM are wicked...

*LINKS*

OAK LEAVES...
Be sure to check out the OAK LEAVES thread under betta care...its picking up some serious speed...The New leaves, although only recently added, have surpassed the others in tannin release...

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=460292#post460292


_COLORS!
_
This link on betta splendens has some great info on different types of tails and color patterns..Shows great picture identifications too...

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=890*

PIC OF THE DAY

*This turtle was curious of me until I started following him with my camera....after a few minutes of swimming next to him with the video cam, he had enough and swam into the depths....

Today's edition of The Daily Betta is included with a bonus Pic, of the decayed wood I finally came across while free diving around 20 feet...

Enjoy..


*BETTA BOY

*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow!! Great job!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

love it


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow this is sweet!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Tuesday Auguest 31st, 2010*

Hey Around the world, to our few, and dedicated viewers...

I am wishing you a LAST DAY OF SUMMER VACATION...well technically not until next weekend, but August over??? I cant grasp it...too fast of a summer..

I will be returning to my final year of University and will be looking forward to my next summer lol...Im sure you as well!

*CANADA...*

Lots and lots of good weather in the summer and lots and lots of snow in the winter...

Its great to see a lot of the posts worldwide about Outdoor tanks and tubs and leaving them to bloom and blossom in the summer...But does everyone take them inside in the summer?? I know in Canada its a must..not only for the colder winter seasons where ice and frost will creep down 4 feet, but in the late fall nights where the temps can become shockingly cold!

I have a few outdoor potters with bettas in them and will be bringing them in soon, maybe treating them to a nice desk light...but unfortunately my (and thier) outdoor season is limited to 5 moths..

But, i feel is worth it..to have a fall that can change 60 + % of the trees to strikingly awesome colors and provide amazing scenery for the last month of warmer weather...i can NOT complain!

I also will be heading up a few more times before the frost to enjoy some snorkeling and scuba diving in the northern (then cooler) waters of Ontario!

look forward to sharing more pics!*

SCHOOL!*

HOw many of us will be heading back next week?!? and if this is just a N.A. thing how many of us are still on summer holidays??

WEll either way a lot change will be happening with our Bettas and the way we care for them...

With any change comes a change to our surroundings..and that mean allowing for change to happen!

Will you r bettas going to new homes, coming with you, becoming a new friend to accompany on your new experience and adventure!? We cant to hear about it! Post your betta and the change you will be experiencing from or with her or him!

I personally am going back, but this will only mean i will be home more to tend to them! Lucky, lucky fish!


*LINKS*

Tonights links will all feature sites in the BETTAFISH.com community

They arelinks that I use and think are cool to keep up on..HOpe you enjoy..

TANK CYCLING (FRESH WATER)
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838

HELPFUL DISEASE CARE TIPS
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

HELPFUL TIPS FROM BLOO97 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49284

*PIC OF THE DAY*

Magma thinks she can reach my feeding stick while I put it down.....maybe shes right..


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW!! LOVE THIS!!


>


SHAMU fish! LOL!!!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Daily Betta Sept. 2nd 2010*

Hey Everyone, With one day missed I will try and make tomorrow post a double whammy!

todays post will be same old!!

*Save ME*

I was in my local Big Al's today and noticed they didnt keep their female bettas in a tank!? Not sure how many of you have seen this. but most pet shops around here have not been keeping their females in cups, but in tanks.. and why not...they are happier and its more humane!!

Although this particular shop had only a few females and they were not looking too happy in their small, feces filled up..So i bought them... all 4...why I dont know, maybe I can give them a better home, plus when I asked he said...no one ever asks about these..and then they were taken from thier dusty shelf and given to me... I know they will be restocked but at least they can be saved again!

What are your thought, yes seeing bettas in a small cup is torture, but is buying them to save them just helping an industry that should slowly slow it self down if not supported?

*Sleep
*
Do you ever see your betta sleeping? i dont see my girls or males sleep too often.. Now at 13 females and 3 males, I hope to start combining tanks, so I can introduce more lol.. Bu

t I can never seem to catch them sleeping...i was wondering if anyone has seen this caught in action...or lack of action.

If so, post some pics, I would be interested in seeing this ! Im sure it is something that is hard to catch and even if caught...boring...but none the less interested...

thoughts??

*LINKS!!*

Tonight I give a task to you...post your favorite links in my PM and I will share them this week with an article mixed in with other links in the daily betta!

Send me a link and share it wit others!

I had to add one! lol

Bunch of BEtta vids and clips...

http://www.google.ca/search?q=betta...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=9&ved=0CD8QqwQwCA
*PIC OF THE DAY*
One of my fry from my indoor planted tank...sneaking out from a leaf to say hi...


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

AWWW! That little baby is so cute! I really love the daily betta keep posting please!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have caught my betta sleeping. When my room is dark for a while and then i turn on the lights I catch gabe taking a doze on a plant leaf. But only for a few seconds because he quickly perks up.


----------

